
AMD Radeon VII 16 GB Review - tutanchamun
https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-radeon-vii-16-gb-review,1.html
======
tutanchamun
Other reviews:

\- (anandtech) [https://www.anandtech.com/show/13923/the-amd-radeon-vii-
revi...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/13923/the-amd-radeon-vii-review)

\- (tomshardware) [https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii-
vega-20-...](https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii-
vega-20-7nm,5977.html)

\- (techpowerup)
[https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_VII/](https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_VII/)

\- (arstechnica) [https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/02/amd-radeon-
vii-a-7nm-...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/02/amd-radeon-vii-a-7nm-
long-step-in-the-right-direction-but-is-that-enough/)

\- (gamersnexus) [https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3437-amd-radeon-vii-
re...](https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3437-amd-radeon-vii-review-not-
ready-for-launch)

\- (gizmodo) [https://gizmodo.com/amds-radeon-vii-is-a-solid-gaming-
card-b...](https://gizmodo.com/amds-radeon-vii-is-a-solid-gaming-card-but-
thats-just-1832412200)

\- (gamespot) [https://www.gamespot.com/articles/radeon-vii-review-can-
amds...](https://www.gamespot.com/articles/radeon-vii-review-can-amds-new-
card-handle-4k-pc-g/1100-6464872/)

\- (digitaltrends) [https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-radeon-vii-
revie...](https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-radeon-vii-review/)

\- (extremetech) [https://www.extremetech.com/computing/285286-amd-radeon-
vii-...](https://www.extremetech.com/computing/285286-amd-radeon-vii-review-
this-isnt-the-7nm-gpu-youre-looking-for)

\- (pcper) [https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-
VII-...](https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-VII-Review-
Supercharged-Vega)

\- (techspot) [https://www.techspot.com/review/1789-amd-radeon-
vii/](https://www.techspot.com/review/1789-amd-radeon-vii/)

\- (tweaktown) [https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8894/amd-radeon-vii-
review...](https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8894/amd-radeon-vii-review-team-
red-back-enthusiast-gpus/index.html)

\- (engadget) [https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/07/amd-radeon-vii-review-
vi...](https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/07/amd-radeon-vii-review-
video-4k-benchmarks/)

\- (pcmag) [https://www.pcmag.com/review/366382/amd-radeon-
vii](https://www.pcmag.com/review/366382/amd-radeon-vii)

\- (techradar) [https://www.techradar.com/reviews/amd-radeon-
vii](https://www.techradar.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii)

\- (hothardware) [https://hothardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii-review-and-
be...](https://hothardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii-review-and-benchmarks)

\- (kitguru) [https://www.kitguru.net/tech-news/zardon/no-custom-radeon-
vi...](https://www.kitguru.net/tech-news/zardon/no-custom-radeon-vii-at-
launch-amd-say-partners-free-to-make-them/?PageSpeed=noscript)

\- (hardwarezone) [https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/review-amd-radeon-vii-
review...](https://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/review-amd-radeon-vii-review-
finally-high-end-card-amd)

\- (rockpapershotgun) [https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/02/07/amd-
radeon-7-rev...](https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/02/07/amd-
radeon-7-review/)

\- (hexus) [https://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/126752-amd-radeon-
vi...](https://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/126752-amd-radeon-vii/)

\- (bit-tech) [https://bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/graphics/amd-radeon-vii-
re...](https://bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/graphics/amd-radeon-vii-review/1/)

\- (legitreviews) [https://www.legitreviews.com/amd-radeon-vii-16gb-video-
card-...](https://www.legitreviews.com/amd-radeon-vii-16gb-video-card-
review_210489)

\- (overclock3d)
[https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/amd_radeon_...](https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/amd_radeon_vii_review/1)

\- (techgage) [https://techgage.com/article/amd-radeon-
vii-1440p-4k-ultrawi...](https://techgage.com/article/amd-radeon-
vii-1440p-4k-ultrawide-gaming-performance/)

\- (computerbase - google translate)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2019-02%2Famd-
radeon-vii-test%2F3%2F%23abschnitt_benchmarks_in_1920__1080_und_2560__1440)

\- (pc games hardware - google translate)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2FRadeon-
VII-Grafikkarte-268194%2FTests%2FBenchmark-Review-1274185%2F)

\- (harwareluxx - google translate)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardwareluxx.de%2Findex.php%2Fartikel%2Fhardware%2Fgrafikkarten%2F48510-7-nm-
gpu-und-16-gb-hbm2-die-radeon-vii-im-test.html)

\- (golem - google translate)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.golem.de%2Fnews%2Fradeon-
vii-im-test-die-grafikkarte-fuer-videospeicher-liebhaber-1902-138906.html)

\- (hardware.info - google translate)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fnl.hardware.info%2Freviews%2F9051%2Famd-
radeon-vii-review-nieuwe-kans-voor-vega-op-7-nanometer)

